# Telefon (Festnetz)



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

Im Dialerschutzforum gab es den Bereich "Telefon, Handy, Fax und SMS".  Der Bereich Telefon fehlt hier ganz. Ich halte den Bereich für wichtig, weil immer wieder mal Fragen zur Festnetztelefonie (call by call, Abrechnungsfehler u.ä.) kommen.  Könnt ihr das Forum dahingehend verändern oder seht ihr hier keinen Handlungsbedarf?

Gruß wibu


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2004)

Das könnten wir in die Mobilsparte mit aufnehmen und diese etwas allgemeiner formulieren.
Ganz OT sind diese Fragen auch im Dialerbereich nicht.

_Edit: Wir diskutieren das mal im Modbereich. Lösung ist in Sicht _


----------



## Heiko (17 März 2004)

Wurde entsprechend umgesetzt.
Zufrieden mit der Lösung?


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2004)

:thumb: 

Gruß wibu


----------

